# Un-Soldering Copper flat seam panels



## blackangus (Aug 27, 2012)

I've only come across soldered flat seam roofing panels twice in 12 years, and both of those times have been this past year.<br><br>The first one was a stainless system that was found under some rolled roofing and was a tear-off anyway.  It pealed up nicely like a sardine can...but...The second, and current flat seam roof, is a small 6x6' soldered copper panel system over a entry at a church.  <br><br>I suspect a leak near the leader/scupper area, but am unsure.  I intend to do a water test in a day or two to narrow down the source.<br><br>If I need to un-solder and area, is this the best way, or do you just cut and go back and repair solder a new area?<br><br>Anyone ever deal with a repair on one of these?<br>


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Easiest way to unsolder I have found is to just use a plumbers torch, the open flame will melt the lead quickly. It will tarnish the copper though is you apply too much heat, and you risk fire burning down the house.


----------



## blackangus (Aug 27, 2012)

MAPP gas torch was my first inclination, but I also seem to remember something in my insurance exclusions referencing no open flames on roof.

Of course if I'm doing a water test, I should have a hose close by.:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

ABC fire extinguisher within 10' of each operating torch, more importantly. OSHA won't recognize a hose I don't think. MAPP may be too hot, try regular propane (lpg), it'll work well enough and less chance you'll tarnish the copper.


----------

